# What to name my cockatiel



## TheBudgies (Nov 8, 2014)

I dont know what to name my 4-6 month old cockatiel i think hes a male any good names for him








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TheBudgies (Nov 8, 2014)

I was thinking rocko


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*I think Rocko suits him well, Brandon! He sure is a pretty bird, and I am glad he recovered from his little accident. 
What makes you think he is a male?*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice looking tiel you got yourself...Rocko is cool if thats what you like...

Here are some I like...

Samson

Rocky

chauncey


----------



## TheBudgies (Nov 8, 2014)

I dont know he really hes always chirping and playing and is active it was very easy getting him back in his cage atleast i wont have to get his wings clipped and he dosent bite

Rocky is the name of the dog i had


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi Brandon, you certainly have a cute bird there. I think Rocko is fine, if he was mine I would go with Sparky he looks very intelligent and happy.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Brandon, this is my boy Shiloh. He is about four months old in this pic. See the white and black bars on the inside of his tail ? Those bar's are on all young tiel before they molt. After first molt, the male tiel will lose the bar's and become solid colored. This is one way of sexing them, and is usually pretty accurate, although some males can go to a second molt before they lose all the bars. I don't have a good pic of it , but Shiloh's tail has slowly come in all black.


----------



## TheBudgies (Nov 8, 2014)

Nice bird :budge:


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Or you can call him Speckle, he has all these specks on his back *


----------



## TheBudgies (Nov 8, 2014)

What age do they have their moult

Yes but those spots will be gone after his first moult well if hes a boy


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

TheBudgies said:


> Nice bird :budge:


Thank's Brandon. He is a real sweetheart. Your bird is going to want to stick to you like glue. Eduardo, bird crazyjill, and some of the other tiel folk's will also testify to the fact that male or female, they all make great pet's...


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

TheBudgies said:


> Yes but those spots will be gone after his first moult well if hes a boy


The spot's will only leave from the underside of wing's the way I hear it, but I am no tiel expert by any mean's...


----------



## TheBudgies (Nov 8, 2014)

eduardo said:


> *Or you can call him Speckle, he has all these specks on his back *


Yes but those specks be gone after his first moult

I was looking on google about how to see if they are male or female and it said if they are male the spots on their back chest and under their wings will dissapear and the face will be more brighter yellow and brighter cheek patches

When u first got your tiel when did u start to take him out of the cage and was he fully flighted or was his wings clipped and when did he start eating and drinking


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah, they probably can disappear too. My guy was clipped when I got him. The breeder had thought to keep him themselves, so he had been used to being handled and riding on shoulder, etc. He pretty much came to the door and jumped right out for me. Then I moved him into a bigger cage about a month ago, and now he tries to play a game with me....makes me follow him around with my finger saying step up until he decide's to...lol....


----------



## TheBudgies (Nov 8, 2014)

When did he start eating


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Second day I had him he started eating. What was he eating from where you got him ? If he was on seed, you will have to get him some seed and slowly start mixing pellets in to get him to understand the pellets are food...


----------



## TheBudgies (Nov 8, 2014)

He has seed but hes not eating it tommorow will be more 3rd day with him


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Did you check his seed dish and blow lightly into it to see if any empty hulls fly out ? sometimes it is hard to see how much they have or haven't eaten. is there any seed on bottom of cage. did you get what your trying to feed him from where you got him, same exact stuff....


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


TheBudgies said:



Yes but those specks be gone after his first moult

I was looking on google about how to see if they are male or female and it said if they are male the spots on their back chest and under their wings will dissapear and the face will be more brighter yellow and brighter cheek patches

When u first got your tiel when did u start to take him out of the cage and was he fully flighted or was his wings clipped and when did he start eating and drinking

Click to expand...

I got Candy when she was six months old. The breeder slightly clipped her wings. I wanted to give her some space but she wanted out of the cage as soon as we got her home from the breeder's. After that, she explored a little and climbed on my husband's shoulder. We didn't really touch her at first, she would only climb on our shoulders and ride. With time, she would step up.
If your cockatiel is used to eating seed only, I would leave the seed dish in his cage and give him an extra dish with pellets as well. You can slowly introduce some leafy greens as well.*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Brandon, scope this out when you get a chance...

My cockatiel is not eating


----------



## TheBudgies (Nov 8, 2014)

Yes i did :budge:


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

Hope your tiel is eating soon. It must be very worrying. I too like the name you have chosen. I normally choose theme's for my birds, but then I tend to buy my birds in pairs or more


----------

